

Bing trying to get exclusive on Fox is smart (Mark Cuban) - qeorge
http://blogmaverick.com/2009/11/22/bing-trying-to-get-exclusive-on-fox-smart/

======
djcapelis
Will someone please inform Mr. Cuban that Google's opt-out procedure is
entirely voluntary on their part and there's nothing that says they have to
continue to offer it or abide by it?

I'm really getting sick of reading about this harebrained idea on HN. There is
nothing about it that is smart and I don't understand why anyone cares what
this person who doesn't seem to understand any of the basic concepts involved
thinks about it.

~~~
mynameishere
Google has no legal right to publish materials it doesn't own the copyright
to, and that includes almost everything in its index. Their "opt-out" blah
blah blah is meaningless. News Corp, the AP, Reuters, the NYTs, McClatchy,
will all take microsoft's money and/or sue google for its infractions long
before going out of business. If google likewise has to actually pay for
material, it will be time to short sell GOOG very hard.

~~~
djcapelis
It certainly doesn't have a right to publish those materials. It has every
right to index them.

I agree that Google News will need to die if the publishers don't want them to
list their news there, but the actual search engine itself?

Indexing is not publishing. How many times do we have to fight this battle?

